# Wal Mart



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

One day, in line at the company cafeteria, Joe says to Mike behind
him, "My elbow hurts like hell. I guess I better see a doctor."
"Listen, you don't have to spend that kind of money," Mike
replies."There's a diagnostic computer down at Wal-Mart. Just give it a
urine sample and the computer will tell you what's wrong and what to do about it. It takes ten seconds and costs ten dollars...a lot cheaper than a doctor."

So Joe deposits a urine sample in a small jar and takes it to
Wal-Mart. He deposits ten dollars, and the computer lights up and asks
for the urine sample.

He pours the sample into the slot and waits. Ten seconds
later, the computer ejects a printout:

"You have tennis elbow. Soak your arm in warm water and avoid heavy
activity. It will improve in two weeks."

Thank you for shopping @ Wal-Mart.

That evening while thinking how amazing this new technology was, Joe
began wondering if the computer could be fooled. He mixed some tap
water, a stool sample from his dog, urine samples from his wife and daughter, and a sperm sample for good measure. Joe hurries back to Wal-Mart, eager to check the results.

He deposits ten dollars, pours in his concoction, and
awaits the results. The computer prints the following:

1. Your tap water is too hard. Get a water softener. (Aisle 9)

2. Your dog has ringworm. Bathe him with anti-fungal shampoo. (Aisle
7)

3. Your daughter has a cocaine habit. Get her into rehab.

4. Your wife is pregnant, Twins. They aren't yours. Get a lawyer.

5. If you don't stop playing with yourself, your elbow will never get
better.

Thank you for shopping @ Wal-Mart


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like this joke :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bump...into 2017! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

